# Tìm hiểu quạt trần cánh thông minh 2001



## Dung Thủy (5/8/21)

Tìm hiểu quạt trần cánh thông minh 2001
Khá nhiều người quan tâm tới các mẫu quạt gắn trần thông minh cho gia đình mình. Dưới đây là vài gợi ý mà Điện Máy Quốc Dân gửi dành tặng bạn.
1. Quạt trần KDK N56YG 3 cánh

•    Hệ thống dây an toàn, công tắc ngắt điện an toàn. Ngoài ra, Quạt trần KDK này còn có cầu chì cảm ứng nhiệt đề phòng dòng điện quá tải hoặc khi động cơ quá nóng.
•    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



•    Điều chỉnh 5 chế độ: mẫu quạt trần cánh thông minh này có nhiều lựa chọn làm mát với công tắc bật tắt điều chỉnh 5 chế độ gió dễ dàng sử dụng
•    Động cơ cực êm: quạt trần 3 cánh có động cơ mạnh mẽ với 16 tụ tích điện hoạt động cực êm với vòng quạt trần kiểu cổ điển bi bôi trơn vĩnh cửu.
•    Tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu: Tất cả các sản phẩm của KDK đều tuân thủ theo tiêu chuẩn an toàn tuyệt đối RoHS quạt treo trần điều khiển giá rẻ của Châu Âu với 4 tính năng an toàn tuyệt đối. Đây cũng là điều giúp cho đây luôn là 1 trong các mẫu quạt treo trần đẹp chung cư nhiều người mua.
•    Cầu chì chống quá nhiệt : Có tác dụng bảo vệ quạt phòng chống chập điện, chấy nổ và hỏa hoạn. Đồng thời khi động cơ của quạt hoạt động quá tải cầu chì này sẽ tự ngắt điện.
2.Quạt trần KDK 5 cánh U60FW

•    Chiếc quạt treo trần thông minh này luôn là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu của người tiêu dùng mỗi khi mùa hè đến vì những tính năng hiện đại, thiết kế đẹp và sang trọng những sản phẩm của hãng mang đến. Một trong những sản phẩm được đặc biệt ưa chuộng trên thị trường hiện nay chính là quạt trần U60FW sang trọng và tiện lợi.
•    Mẫu quạt trần nhà rẻ đẹp này có cầu chì cảm ứng nhiệt đề phòng dòng điện quá tải hoặc khi động cơ quá nóng. Hệ thống dây an toàn, công tắc ngắt điện an toàn.
•    Quạt trần KDK 5 cánh U60FW có chức năng hẹn giờ tối đa tới 9 tiếng,có hẹn giờ mở, hẹn giờ tắt, chế độ ngủ cho phép người sử dụng thoải mái, chủ động về thời gian đồng thời tiết kiệm điện năng.
3.Quạt Trần KDK W56WV 4 cánh


•    Chiếc quạt gắn trần thông minh này có bộ điều khiển từ xa với màn hình LCD tiện lợi hiển thị đầy đủ các tính năng của quạt.
•    Quạt trần KDK 4 cánh W56WV màu trắng có sải cánh dài 1,4 mét làm mát hiệu quả. Chất liệu cánh bằng vật liệu sợi thuỷ tin (PPG) cho độ bền cao. Có 9 tốc độ với chế độ ngủ với chức hẹn giờ Tắt/Mở.
•    Mẫu quạt treo trần đẹp cho phòng khách này có thiết kế độc đáo cho làn gió êm ái, mạnh mẽ mà vẫn đảm bảo độ ồn thấp khi vận hành.
4.Quạt trần Panasonic F56MPG-S 4 cánh

•    Mẫu quạt trần nhà thông minh này được trang bị dây an toàn đề phòng động cơ và cánh quạt điện rơi khỏi ti. Ngoài ra còn được tích hợp hệ thống ngắt mạch tự động khi người dùng quên không tắt quạt trần trong thời gian dài.
•    Điểm nhấn khá nổi bật của quạt trần Panasonic 4 cánh này là có chức năng kiểm soát 3 tốc độ gió với chức năng nhớ tốc độ mang đến sự tiện lợi cho người sử dụng.
•    Quạt trần Panasonic có chức năng hẹn giờ 1 – 3 và 6 giờ giúp người sử dụng chủ động trong việc cài đặt thời gian và tiết kiệm điện năng một cách hiệu quả nhất. Panasonic F56MPG-S đi kèm remote giúp người dùng có thể điều khiển từ xa khi muốn chọn tốc độ gió, hẹn giờ dễ dàng hơn. Ti quạt có chiều dài lên tới 40cm, được trang bị dây an toàn đề phòng động cơ và cánh quạt điện rơi khỏi ti. Ngoài ra mẫu quạt trần cao cấp này còn được tích hợp hệ thống ngắt mạch tự động khi người dùng quên không tắt quạt trong thời gian dài.


----------



## densuoikottmann (23/3/22)

Thường giờ các dòng thường ưu tiên phát triển các mẫu cho trần thấp với cánh quạt vừa phải. Hiện bên thế giới quạt trần có bài viết thegioiquattran.com.vn/quat-tran-panasonic-cho-tran-thap/ chia sẻ loại này cũng rất thú vị.


----------

